# Just joined the Handcrafted Soapmakers Guild...



## AshleyR (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm taking advantage of the Self Employment Program here in Canada (same thing Lindy did!) and beginning the process of opening my own business. It'll be awhile yet (I have just completed the paperwork to get accepted to the program and am still waiting to hear if I've been approved). 

Anyway, I just joined the Handcrafted Soapmakers Guild. I have seen the logo on other soapmakers' websites and do believe it adds credibility to your business. I'm really excited to check it out!

I haven't gotten any information in my email about it yet, so I thought I'd come here and ask others who are members what they like about it. I love that people/businesses can easily search for soapmakers in their area. Luckily there aren't all that many of us in Canada, and so I think having a link on their site can be really beneficial to us, since the list of soapmakers here is not that big. 

I'm curious though, does the Soapmakers Guild advertise quite a bit? I was mostly interested in getting the logo for my website, but am also wondering if having a membership will help advertise my business more. Do you know of any magazines that they actually advertise in?

What are the other benefits of having a membership with them?

Thanks guys!  I'm really excited about this. My website is almost there - but I can't do much until I go through this program. It'll be months before I can actually sell yet...


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Mar 15, 2009)

INSURANCE! I have the membership for the product liability insurance :wink:


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 15, 2009)

smellitlikeitissoaps said:
			
		

> INSURANCE! I have the membership for the product liability insurance :wink:



Lucky! I live in Canada though and they don't offer the insurance for Canadian memberships.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 15, 2009)

Ashley - I feel that the membership adds credibility for us & I have the logo on my website.  Aquarius offers 10% for HSMG members on all their products.  Something else you should check into is the PST for Ontario.  Here in BC if you are a PST registrant and the product you are buying is for the manufacture of your product you are PST exempt - if you are not a PST registrant then you can`t claim any of the PST back on your taxes which is why I became a tax registrant.

I don`t know if HSMG does any advertising or not quite frankly.  When you get to the Business Plan stage of your program make sure to list your guild membership.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 16, 2009)

I've gone to the website, but not sure I want to join until I read the magazine or whatever. 
I requested a copy MONTHS ago, and again about 4 weeks ago, and still have received nothing- 

Sounds like a good resource though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you heard anything yet Ashley? I am thinking about joining too .I would think they must have a lot of good stuff to read in their forums etc.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 17, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Have you heard anything yet Ashley? I am thinking about joining too .I would think they must have a lot of good stuff to read in their forums etc.



Yep I heard back from them a few days after this (should have done an update!)

The forums there are not that busy. Honestly, I haven't really used them at all! :\


----------



## rubato456 (Oct 8, 2009)

i just joined hcsmg too! i see they are having their 2010 conference in denver! my parents live in boulder which is about an hour from denver....i could go to the conference and then see mom and dad! awesome!


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 8, 2009)

I want to go to the Conference, but it's just not in my budget and it's at the wrong time of the year!!

I ordered my sample magazine and had it within 2 weeks.  Have you called about it?  Maybe they don't have any extra until the new issue comes out??


----------



## rubato456 (Oct 8, 2009)

they have a payment plan for the conference, you can make monthly payments until feb 2010. i'm anxious to get my membership # so i can start doing this....i've not gotten anything back from tuhem yet


----------

